# Anyone else like split pea soup?



## PamfromTx (Aug 13, 2021)

I am craving homemade split pea soup!

https://www.cookingclassy.com/split-pea-soup/


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 13, 2021)

Love it....yummmmmy...especially with chunks of  ham & potatoes in it...


----------



## Becky1951 (Aug 13, 2021)

Yes its one of my favorites.


----------



## Kadee (Aug 13, 2021)

Yep love it we had some out of the freezer for our evening meal last night.

Do you make your own @PamfromTx I do , I boil a full chicken with a small ham hock or cut a big one in half , I leave it over night for any fat to set  (after straining removing meat)   cook next day adding split peas / carrots add a little of cooked chicken / ham
nothing else needed.
I always add a spoon of vinegar to my bowl of soup .

I use the cooked chicken for making a mild curry or chicken leek pies, so I can get about 5 meals each from one large chicken that costs $6 from Aldi with the added extras like peas / veggies


----------



## SmoothSeas (Aug 13, 2021)

Love split soup and lentil soup and every kind of beam soup  -  and all kinds of cream soups  -  I could live on soups and a hunk of crusty bread slathered with butter...


----------



## MrPants (Aug 13, 2021)

Fun Fact: 
In Canada Split Pea Soup is often referred to as 'French Canadian Pea Soup'. Not sure why?
I find it a great cold weather comfort food.


----------



## peppermint (Aug 13, 2021)

Yes, I love pea soup....My mom had the soup going on low till
I came home from school....(I miss my Mom).....


----------



## Oris Borloff (Aug 13, 2021)

Most days we have either split pea or lentil soup for our lunch.  The way I make it isn't how most people would think of it.  It's a vegan version and it's very thick like porridge.  It also has all sorts of additions that evolved depending on what was in the frig.  One notable version was absolutely delicious, with black rice and porcini mushrooms.


----------



## PamfromTx (Aug 13, 2021)

Kadee46 said:


> Yep love it we had some out of the freezer for our evening meal last night.
> 
> Do you make your own @PamfromTx I do , I boil a full chicken with a small ham hock or cut a big one in half , I leave it over night for any fat to set  (after straining removing meat)   cook next day adding split peas / carrots add a little of cooked chicken / ham
> nothing else needed.
> ...


Yes, I have made this soup ( a few times only because hubby dislikes it ).  Then I freeze the rest.   But, being that the weather is sizzling hot... I have not made any as of late.   It is an easy soup to prepare.


----------



## hawkdon (Aug 13, 2021)

ohhhh, nooooo....when I was little kidlet we got lots of peas from gov't food boxes, and split pea soup ran in our veins for a long time...cannot stand the idea of it....sorry......


----------



## Kadee (Aug 13, 2021)

Well it’s soup weather here ,it’s rather cold this morning however we have a top of 16 c  ( about 60 F )forecast
for today with sunshine  for  a change , so I’m planning on being outside latter to plant spring Veggie seeds
@PamfromTx


----------



## bowmore (Aug 13, 2021)

My wife makes excellent split pea soup. We get a meaty ham bone from Honeybaked Ham. She has an electric puree gadget that makes it very smooth. The worst pea soup is the canned Mrs. Andersen's.


----------



## Tish (Aug 13, 2021)

I love it, made a pot of it last week, I managed to find these great meaty bacon bones.
It was delicious.


----------



## PamfromTx (Aug 13, 2021)

STOP, I am drooling!!!


----------



## Kadee (Aug 13, 2021)

Tish said:


> I love it, made a pot of it last week, I managed to find these great meaty bacon bones.
> It was delicious.


You sound just like me @Tish


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Aug 13, 2021)

I love pea soup and make it after Easter because I have a ham bone from our holiday dinner. Other times I buy a slice of ham and cube it, I like it chunky with carrots and potatoes or silky smooth.
Today our temp outside was 100 degrees with 98 % humidity. Not a good day to be making or eating soup.


----------



## jerry old (Aug 13, 2021)

With a ham bone, oh me, oh my...
Even Campbell's in large can is good stuff!


----------



## Colleen (Aug 13, 2021)

YES...love it. I like to crush saltine crackers in mine and make it a thick glob...haha. Can't wait to make beef stew, too, and some crusty artisan homemade bread.


----------



## Chris21E (Aug 14, 2021)

As long as it's smooth and not from a can.  Once in a while though.


----------



## Lewkat (Aug 14, 2021)

Yes, if it's mine.  Never from a can and must be made from scratch with hambone and chunks of ham, potatoes, onions and carrots.  Must cook for hours.


----------



## debodun (Aug 14, 2021)

Green pea would not be my first choice in soup.


----------



## Marie5656 (Aug 14, 2021)

*My mom always made it with left over ham.  I liked it well enough. But, I have never made it or eaten it lately.  Was never a favorite, just not one I would make now*


----------



## fmdog44 (Aug 14, 2021)

Not as a kid but as an adult I love it with butter and Tabasco


----------



## Old Salt (Aug 14, 2021)

MrPants said:


> Fun Fact:
> In Canada Split Pea Soup is often referred to as 'French Canadian Pea Soup'. Not sure why?
> I find it a great cold weather comfort food.
> View attachment 178538


I keep wishing that Habitant would make their soup with green peas! Are any of the split pea soups mentioned in this thread made with green peas! I am still mourning the demise of Campbell's Green Pea Soup! With the addition of a bit of ham or bacon it was one of my favourite soups!


----------



## MrPants (Aug 14, 2021)

Old Salt said:


> I keep wishing that Habitant would make their soup with green peas! Are any of the split pea soups mentioned in this thread made with green peas! I am still mourning the demise of Campbell's Green Pea Soup! With the addition of a bit of ham or bacon it was one of my favourite soups!


Yes, many people are upset they cancelled that one. I guess the customer base just wasn't big enough to continue on with it? 
(I have relatives in Quispamsis, by the way) lol.


----------



## win231 (Aug 14, 2021)

I only had pea soup once - during a trip to Santa Barbara at a famous place - _"Pea Soup Anderson's."_
It was OK; I'm not a big soup person.


----------



## Old Salt (Aug 14, 2021)

MrPants said:


> Yes, many people are upset they cancelled that one. I guess the customer base just wasn't big enough to continue on with it?
> (I have relatives in Quispamsis, by the way) lol.


Don't you just love those names!


----------



## Alligatorob (Aug 14, 2021)

PamfromTx said:


> split pea soup!


"Pea Soup Anderson's."
One of my favorite stops in California:
http://www.peasoupandersens.net/


----------



## Remy (Aug 16, 2021)

I do but admit when I want some, I get the Amy's canned. I just can't bother cooking it for one. I will make a big pot of vegetable soup in the winter though.


----------



## fatboy (Aug 16, 2021)

with chunks of ham


----------



## PamfromTx (Aug 16, 2021)




----------



## win231 (Aug 16, 2021)

Just remembered this scene - Split Pea Soup:


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Aug 16, 2021)

Don't like split pea soup but I *loved* Campbell's green pea soup which I just found out was discontinued when I checked Campbell's site.  @Old Salt


----------



## peppermint (Aug 16, 2021)

Yes I love pea soup....But it doesn't agree with me at my age...My kids never touched it....My husband is OK with it..
(I really want to have pea soup)......Geez!!!!


----------



## Pappy (Aug 16, 2021)

Progresso makes a good thick pea soup. We have it quite often for lunch.


----------



## AnnieA (Aug 16, 2021)

Not a fan.  I like navy bean soup made similar to recipes posted above with ham and potatoes.


----------



## PamfromTx (Aug 16, 2021)

Pappy said:


> Progresso makes a good thick pea soup. We have it quite often for lunch.
> View attachment 178965


Will check for it.  For when I get these cravings.


----------



## Pinky (Aug 16, 2021)

The first recipe we made in Home Economics was pea soup. We had to press the cooked peas through a mesh strainer/sieve, then add milk, salt (and maybe butter ?) It looked yukky, but it tasted pretty good.


----------



## PamfromTx (Aug 16, 2021)

Pinky said:


> The first recipe we made in Home Economics was pea soup. We had to press the cooked peas through a mesh strainer/sieve, then add milk, salt (and maybe butter ?) It looked yukky, but it tasted pretty good.


The first recipe we made in Home Economics was eggplant!!!!!!!!   I never ate it again.  lol


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 16, 2021)

PamfromTx said:


> I am craving homemade split pea soup!
> 
> https://www.cookingclassy.com/split-pea-soup/
> 
> View attachment 178535


We used to make split peas in the crock pot with ham, onions, etc.....loved it.  Haven't made it in a long time, but it was very good.


----------



## oldiebutgoody (Aug 16, 2021)

PamfromTx said:


> I am craving homemade split pea soup!
> 
> https://www.cookingclassy.com/split-pea-soup/
> 
> View attachment 178535





It is very good, especially on cccccold Winter nights!


----------



## oldiebutgoody (Aug 16, 2021)

PamfromTx said:


> I am craving homemade split pea soup!
> 
> https://www.cookingclassy.com/split-pea-soup/
> 
> View attachment 178535




I lace my soup with lemon juice.  _Mmm, mmm_ ~ adds much flavor.


----------



## Warrigal (Aug 16, 2021)

Pea soup was one of the recipes that my dad passed on to me ; not that it was ever written down. Dad was a cook in the army during WW II and never made anything on a small scale. He would make a boiler of yellow split pea soup using bacon bones. We would be eating it for days.

At first my sister and I turned up our noses at the soup, preferring tinned tomato soup. Once our palettes developed we loved the smell of it on the stove.

Under lockdown in Sydney, my next order of groceries from the supermarket will bring a supply of the necessary yellow split peas. I already have some bacon bones in the freezer and I will have carrots and onions on hand. The boiler stands ready.


----------



## PamfromTx (Aug 16, 2021)

STOP, I am drooling!!!


----------



## Linda (Aug 17, 2021)

My husband and I love it.  Make it homemade with some sort of bits of meat thrown in and also garlic, maybe some finely diced onion.


----------



## pkuchnicki (Feb 28, 2022)

Colleen said:


> YES...love it. I like to crush saltine crackers in mine and make it a thick glob...haha. Can't wait to make beef stew, too, and some crusty artisan homemade bread.View attachment 178558


The bread photo is awesome.  Looks like the focaccia I have made.  Is it?  Makes my mouth water.


----------



## Signe The Survivor (Feb 28, 2022)

I love it and had it about a week ago.


----------



## Murrmurr (Feb 28, 2022)

Lewkat said:


> Yes, if it's mine.  Never from a can and must be made from scratch with hambone and chunks of ham, potatoes, onions and carrots.  Must cook for hours.


I like white beans in mine, instead of potatoes.


----------



## Murrmurr (Feb 28, 2022)

MrPants said:


> Fun Fact:
> In Canada Split Pea Soup is often *referred to as 'French Canadian Pea Soup'. Not sure why?*
> I find it a great cold weather comfort food.
> View attachment 178538


Because the peas are white? Are the peas in France white?


----------



## Jules (Feb 28, 2022)

Last week I made a huge pot of split pea soup based on an easy Ina Garten recipe without meat for my husband. It makes a lot of soup for little cost.  Three fresh meals and three frozen meals of three servings.  Cost was maybe $6 max, and that’s in spite of grocery costs having gone up.


----------



## Lara (Feb 28, 2022)

I love spit pea soup with fresh cornbread but never ever seem to think about making it or buying it.
TY for the reminder. It's suppose to be healthy in moderation.

Yes Jules! Ina Garten has the best recipes!
`


----------



## RadishRose (Feb 28, 2022)

I also like it, but haven't made it in about a year. No cornbread for me.


----------



## Jules (Feb 28, 2022)

RadishRose said:


> No cornbread for me.


Guess I’m going to go to @Lara’s for lunch then.  Love that cornbread fresh from the oven.  . Now I’m hungry.


----------



## Lewkat (Feb 28, 2022)

Only mine.


----------



## RadishRose (Feb 28, 2022)

Jules said:


> Guess I’m going to go to @Lara’s for lunch then.  Love that cornbread fresh from the oven.  . Now I’m hungry.


That's okay, less dishes for me...


----------



## feywon (Feb 28, 2022)

Just the other day i was craving green split pea soup,  bought a bag and made some.  I have had yellow split pea soup in the form of Dahl, the E. Indian highly spiced type, but havent perfected making that plus i'd be only one to eat it unless my son Seth were visiting.  He loves spicy foods.


----------



## PamfromTx (Feb 28, 2022)

And I have yet to make this soup; I hate to be the only one eating it.  I must say that my version does not compare to my late mother's soup. Hers was delish!  I can taste it now as I type.  lol  Those little chunks of ham were so tender.  OMG, I'm drooling.


----------



## PamfromTx (Feb 28, 2022)

RadishRose said:


> That's okay, less dishes for me...


----------



## Jules (Feb 28, 2022)

@PamfromTx, ‘your‘ laugh is infectious.


----------

